# Next step for the not so feral ferals



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

I think my ferals have graduated from ferals to semi ferals are almost ex ferals  

I have stepped up the evening visits into the rest of the house and even the very scared one is getting closer, she has stopped trying to hide. The other one is quite funny when I open the door and so come on then she runs past me into the sitting room .. I notice her tail is always up as is Blue's so things are moving  Last night Blue was doing the back skitter up and down the passage ... lying on her back pushing herself around. Blue is slowly getting used to a head rub and doesnt back off anymore. 

My hubby is busy making a wire gate for their "room" that way they can slowly get used to the cats they havent met yet , the odd visitor that I have and of course my dogs .. they have met my dogs through the door , and nose sniffed so I think its time for a more open plan room for them.

At first I will have the gate available for short time only and then see how it goes.

I have noticed that all my cats are playing with them under the door ..

Im very pleased with myself with this lot ... the only snag is Im going to be sittng with the following age groups.

3Ferals - around 8 months
buggie and garfield 5 months
Magic - 18 months (totally kittenish still)
Sooty - ?? not sure same as Magic

They all get on so heaven help us ... no more sleep in my family 8O


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

Now im really thrilled , we had a visitor tonite and as usual I let the ferals out ..they gave the "visitor" one look and then ignored him , now Mark is also a cat lover and will be helping to handle them later.

Then I took them all back to their room , this I do by gently shooing them in the direction .. gave them their treats for being clever cats and tried to scratch blue on the head again .. and this time he just sat there  I gave him a good head rub and back stroke and he curled his body as if really enjoying it .... white and grey kitty for the first time allowed me to rub her head  

Hubs was playing with them on the floor with newspaper and they all joined in.

Im so chuffed i would wag my tail if I was a doggie


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

That's great!  It sounds like your babies are well on their way to being regular housecats. It's a long way to go for feral kitties, and you should feel proud for helping them get there. 

Are you keeping all of them, or will you be trying to place them in new homes? It sounds like you have a houseful!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's exciting! You've done a great job with them! It's quite an achievement.


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

Unfortunately the rescue organization I have been working with has let me down . The agreement was that I foster them and get them tame and then they will be rehomed .. as it is the rescue organization is panicking saying they have no space etc etc etc , and please can I keep them .

So yes I will be keeping them all , I have been feeding them for the past three months so its not going to make that much difference. Im also battling to get these people to wake up as regards spaying this lot ... they are 7 months now and we are pushing it . So I had to send a rather nasty letter .

I do sympathise with the rescue people , but had I been told in the beginning that fostering actualy means keeping them , I would have only taken one cat AND had it spayed ages ago .... as it is now ......

Thank heavens for my tolerant husband


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's just not right. Your females could get pregnant now, and your males can impregnate the females. Shame on them! Do they want another few litters to take care of, or are they expecting you to have the neutering done yourself? It's just *not* right!


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

No and im totally miffed , but I also cant take it out on the cats ... If they mess around much longer im going to chat to my vet about a payment plan , im not deserting these cats .. besides which im a believer in Karma ..if I desert these cats its going to come back and bite me in the butt!!! 

I think im sitting with 3 girls tho and they are confined so im safe .. at this age if there was a male I would smell it and there is no spraying or strong cat pee ... but im not sure .. just holding thumbs


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

That is not fair at all. Fostering means you "foster" the cats then they get rehomed. Adopting is always an option not a demand. If the rescue cannot take them back they should at least spay them :!: 

My local animal shelter made it clear to everybody that adopts or fosters the animal must be spayed and neutered before adoption. So every cat, dog and bunny that leaves the shelter is fixed. Even kittens and puppies. Ones that are too young are fostered then fixed then adopted. There are jut too many pets, why risk more?


----------

